# Ordnerberechtigungen ändern



## athikka (29. Apr 2011)

Hallo liebes Java-Forum,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen:

ich habe ein installationsprogramm (InnoSetup) das meine jar datei in ein verzeichnis reinkopiert.
nur hat das erstellte verzeichnis aus irgendeinem komischen grund nie schreibrechte (nur lesen) und das programm kann keine dateien im eigenen verzeichnis erstellen (und ist somit nutzlos)

die frage ist, wie kann das Programm bei seinem start zb prüfen ob der angemeldete Benutzer (wie der admin wo es geht da autom. alle rechte) schreibrechte hat und diese gegebenfalls nachsetzen? (für das ganze verzeichnis)?

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## r.w. (29. Apr 2011)

athikka hat gesagt.:


> Hallo liebes Java-Forum,
> 
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen:
> 
> ...



Um welches BS handelt es sich denn?
Z.B. bei Windows 7 haben Programme in der Regel keine Schreibrechte im Programmordner.
Es wird erwartet, dass Programme die Daten im AppData-Ordner des Benutzers ablegt.
Der Pfad ist z.B. über die Environment-Variable "APPDATA" zu ermitteln.

VG ROlf


----------



## Asgar13 (29. Apr 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das schon zu viel gemischt mit den BS ist, aber man könnte über cmd die Rechte auslesen(Lesen,Schreiben,Ausführen) und wenn diese nicht Lesen&Schreiben haben über cmd den Rechte geben Befehl einsetzen.

-> Runtime.exec()
-> Buffer lesen
-> Filtern
-> switch case abfrage ob gesetzt
-> Runtime.exec()


----------



## athikka (29. Apr 2011)

hallo

das problem ist eh nur auf windows vorhanden... bzw da es den installer nur für windows gibt ist es ausschließlich windows...

von XP bis 7


gibt es da einen source zum rechte setzen? (für den ordner wo die jar drinnenliegt)


----------



## Asgar13 (29. Apr 2011)

Habe noch folgendes gefunden:

Dateiberechtigungen aus Java heraus setzen? - Forum de Luxx

Hoffe, das beantwortet deine Frage.


----------



## athikka (6. Mai 2011)

danke für deinen Tipp,

ich denke auch dass es an meinem Installer liegen kann (freeware, ziemlich rustikal...)

kannst du mir vl einen besseren Intaller empfehlen? also wie installshield nur freeware 

der mir das dann evtl abnimmt...


----------



## lin83 (7. Mai 2011)

Hi Athikka,

ich nutze izPack und bin begeistert...
Kann bis jetzt alles was ich gebraucht habe und dein Schreib/Lese Problem habe ich auch nicht.


----------



## athikka (18. Mai 2011)

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten,

habe auch einen anderen Installer verwendet, aber wenn der user keine adminrechte hat, kann meine jar im installationsverzeichnis (Programme) keine dateien erstellen...

gerne greife ich auch auf shells zurück, aber kann man die ordner rechte überhaupt setzen, wenn das programm darin gerade läuft?

wie lautet denn da der windows befehlt zum setzten der rechte? "chmod"?


----------



## Asgar13 (18. Mai 2011)

Nach meinen Wissen funktioniert auf Windows chmod, wenn du in der cmd "help" eintippst werden die Microsoftbefehle angezeigt.


----------



## athikka (18. Mai 2011)

aus irgendeinem grund habe ich das chmod in meinem windows (7) nicht...

gibt es da keinen fertigen source den ich verwenden kann?

einfach den ordner wo das programm ist (user.dir), welches standardmäßig nur leserechte hat - was unsinn ist, auch schreibrechte geben... ich find es überhaupt komisch warum im programme-ordner das so gehandhabt ist....


----------



## Ebenius (18. Mai 2011)

Windows change access permissions from the command line


----------

